# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  PadBot T1, desktop telepresence robot, Inbot Technology Ltd., Guangzhou City, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Inbot Technology Ltd.

Home page - padbot.com/padbott1

Smartphone robots

----------


## Airicist

PadBot T1, desktop telepresence robot

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> PadBot T1, telepresence, remote control, video chat, home monitor, baby monitor, tank, office supplies, gift, present, service robot, accessory

----------


## Airicist

Padbot T1, telepresence robot, RC, remote control, desktop robot

Published on Jul 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Padbot T1, a tiny robotic avatar

Published on Aug 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unpacking PadBot T1

Published on Sep 6, 2016

----------

